# Burris Scope



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I just ordered a Ruger #1 B Standard (Single Shot) chambered in .270 Winchester to hunt CXP2 Game e.g. Deer/Antelope

The deer I will be hunting will be close range 35-65 yards....

Antelope out to 300 yards.......

I am looking at the Burris Fullfield II line of scopes and considering purchasing a 3x9x40mm Ball Plex Recticle.......

They have a forever warranty on there products.....

I see advertisements since they are linked with Benelli

I have read some reviews that suggest this is a quality scope....

Has any one ever used this product?

Likes....Dislikes....would you recommend?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I might go higher than 3-9 for those longer shots, I personally wish that mine had more zoom even for 100 yards.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I used to have a 3x9x40 Burris Signature, real nice scope. But, I wanted more power so I replaced it with a Sightron 4x16x42AO with a Mildot reticle. It is IMO even better than the Burris. Anyhow, the Burris will do just fine if that's what your heart is set on. But. (I can't believe this) :wink: I have to agree with M_T, more power would make your rig more usable in alot more situations.

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the Burris Fullfield II 4.5-14X 42mm with ballistic plex and like it very much.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Burris is a good as it get's for the dollar's you spend! I use to shot mine at night with a full moon. :eyeroll: Better be careful what I say about that though!


----------

